# NOISES!!!



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, I am SURE there is a thread on this, but for the life of me I cannot find it. I have been searching for over an hour, using the search and looking through each section. Perhaps I didnt look deep enough, but for new owners this might want to be a sticky somewhere. 

What are the different sounds and each meaning of the sounds that our little hedgies make.  A List would be awesome.  Thanks


----------



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

SOUNDS
•Soft Purring and Whistling: 
This is a sign of pure contentment. 
•Puffing: 
Displeasure, uncertainty 
•Snorting or "Sneezing": 
Usually accompanies puffing and means the same thing 
•Hissing and Clicking: 
This means "get away from me, I’m scared or tired of you". 
•Snuffling: 
Happily checking things out 
•Chirping: 
Usually done by males while breeding and by nursing hoglets (babies) 
•Screaming: 
Physical pain, fear and sometime anger 
•Sounds Heard During Sleep 
Believe it or not, some hedgehogs actually snore! Like dogs and cats, they also appear to dream and will sniff, snort and chirp quietly all the while.


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

What about smacking... like she is laying here smacking her lips then off to sleep again?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

This just reminded me...
When we first got our first Hedgie I was telling my boyfriend what each of the noises meant. 
And he said " these things are like giga pets!!"
Sorry just had to post it :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

NoOther1 said:


> SOUNDS
> •Sounds Heard During Sleep
> Believe it or not, some hedgehogs actually snore! Like dogs and cats, they also appear to dream and will sniff, snort and chirp quietly all the while.


Ah, I thought so. Sometimes when I think Quigley is fast asleep in his cage he starts hissing and popping suddenly at nothing. I assumed he was dreaming. Poor hedgehog nightmares.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Annabelle makes a weird noise while she is grooming herself. It sounds almost like she is smacking her lips or grinding her teeth, depending on what she's doing. It's funny to listen to!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Snickers Mom said:


> What about smacking... like she is laying here smacking her lips then off to sleep again?


Hedgie smacks!!! I love that noise. Mine does often does that during sleepy time and just before yummy time.


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

ITS SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I love it when she makes little cute noises.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've noticed that Quillbert will click his teeth together when he encounters a new smell or is checking something out. Sometimes after doing this he'll start to annoint, but he does the teeth clicking much more often.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Another sound/action:

Wheefling- this would be a cross between the purring/whistling/snuffling. Involves adorably wiggling nose, making a wheeflie noise and being as cute as can be. Interpreted as "I am happy and cute and I know it". :lol:


----------

